# looking for wheel site's ... memoryfab, vrwheels...???



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

hello all..
i’m looking into a “new” used set of wheels for my mkv... well searching through the classifieds on here is getting kind of redundant. i see the same things that i’m not really into and when i am it’s just. well ya know. 
i was was wondering if anyone had any advice about using 
either one of these websites?? any info good bad whatever..some kind of feedback is what i’m looking for.. jump in 100% or stay the f$ck away!!!
i’m looking for 5x112 or 5x114.3 
http://www.memoryfab.com/
http://www.vrwheels.com/

or if anyone knows another site that they can throw at me it would be much appreciated.
website forum.. anything that i can search through...
thanks


----------



## HellaDub (Apr 26, 2011)

I did the same thing for a long time, but mostly for classic JDM wheels, being into old datsuns and yotas will do that XD I'll get the list together and post it up for you. Keep in mind, some of the sites might not have the specific size you're looking for, but I'm just throwing all of them in there.


EDIT:
http://www.imadeskidmarks.com/
http://www.diamondracingwheels.com/
http://www.icbmotorsport.com/
http://www.rare-jdm-wheels.com/
http://www.rarerims.co.uk/
http://infinitwheels.com/

There yah go. Definitely check out club 4ag and the illest and stanceworks forums. Tons of great finds in the classifieds.


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

HellaDub said:


> I did the same thing for a long time, but mostly for classic JDM wheels, being into old datsuns and yotas will do that XD I'll get the list together and post it up for you. Keep in mind, some of the sites might not have the specific size you're looking for, but I'm just throwing all of them in there.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



whoaa i feel like i just hit the jackpot!! soo awesome.. thanks so much!!! i've been going through the sites all morning...


----------



## HellaDub (Apr 26, 2011)

Haha, its all good man. Definitely talk to the guys at imadeskidmarks. Super cool guys and love to help find and source specific wheels if you're on the hunt.


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

HellaDub said:


> Haha, its all good man. Definitely talk to the guys at imadeskidmarks. Super cool guys and love to help find and source specific wheels if you're on the hunt.


yeah it's at a point where i'd much rather pay the extra few $$ to order through a website then try the forums.. everyones so wishey washy...


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

bumppppp... anyone???
forums??
websites??


----------

